# King Arthur Flour



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 17, 2007)

After making bread for the past year at least 4 times a week, I finally ordered King Arthur flour. I had heard from many sources that it's one of the very best for bread but actually, I wondered how much difference it could really make. I've been using Diamond bread flour that I got in a 20# bag from Sam's and I thought it was pretty good - it always got eaten immediately.

Well, I made bread last night with the King Arthur and WOW!!!!! It was honestly the best bread I've ever made! Amazing the difference it made. So now, I think I will branch out and try making some whole wheat breads. Is King Arthur still the way to go?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2007)

It's hard to go wrong with any KA product.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 17, 2007)

I think so, because when you order from them, they are sending you fresh product.  When you buy at the supermarket, even if you're buying King Arthur, you have no idea how long it's sat in the warehouse before being put on the shelf.  The fresher the flour, the better the product.

A good friend of mine used to grind her own wheat berries, and the bread she would make was incomparable!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 17, 2007)

I never thought of that, June, but I'm sure the flour at the store is much older than what KA shipped me. I didn't realize it would make a difference but that, too, makes perfect sense.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2007)

If you shop at a big busy supermarket, I doubt the flour is there for long.  Especially during this time of year.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 17, 2007)

It's odd, the stores I shop at in my neighborhood don't carry King Arthur flours.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2007)

If you can't find it locally, I guess your only option is to mail order.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep, Andy, that's what I did. It worked out great - now my only problem is not ordering all the other cool baking goodies and gadgets they offer!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2007)

They do have a lot of good stuff!


----------



## Caine (Dec 17, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> It's odd, the stores I shop at in my neighborhood don't carry King Arthur flours.


 
Go to the King Artuher web site. It has a search engine to find the nearest store that sells their products. Also, order their catalog, lots of good stuff in it, and it's not limited to flour. In fact, when my catalog arrives, I find someone to come over to my house and hide all my credit cards before I open it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 17, 2007)

Caine said:


> Go to the King Artuher web site. It has a search engine to find the nearest store that sells their products. Also, order their catalog, lots of good stuff in it, and it's not limited to flour. In fact, when my catalog arrives, I find someone to come over to my house and hide all my credit cards before I open it.


I'm so glad it's not just me, Caine! I got away this time with 4 bags of flour and 3 jars of espresso powder. But I already have my eye on a baking stone and a pain de mie (I think I spelled that wrong).


----------



## Katie H (Dec 17, 2007)

Ah, yes, Fisher's Mom, all the goodies the King Arthur folks tease us with.  I've been using KA flour for years and love the products it turns out.  I have the large pain de mie (pullman) pan and love it.  You will be amazed at the awesome bread it turns out.  The recipe calls for potato flour but, after talking to one of the staff bakers at KA, I was told that I could use finely ground instant mashed potato flakes instead.  Been doing that and it works great.

The Kroger stores here began carrying KA all-purpose and bread flour a couple of years ago.  Our area Wal-Mart just started carrying KA all-purpose flour this summer.  I used to have to mail order the flour before, though.  Lot easier now.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 17, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'm so glad it's not just me, Caine! I got away this time with 4 bags of flour and 3 jars of espresso powder. But I already have my eye on a baking stone and a pain de mie (I think I spelled that wrong).


 
Terry, come on over and borrow my pain de mie pans!  

that catalog was creaed by a good friend of mine, who then sold it to KA.  I can't subscribe to it, or I'd go bankrupt!


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 17, 2007)

King Arthur flour comes with a use by date on each bag. You have to look for it, it's at the bottom of the bag. The latest batch I bought says to use by 9/23/08.  I am a long time user of  the Traditional Whole Wheat flour.  Since I'm kinda a health nut and a baker, I rationalize my baking tendencies by using only whole wheat flour.  In a year , I use about 400 pounds of whole wheat flour and about 10 to 15 pounds of white flour.  I think it is Arrow Head Mills that I use for whole wheat pastry flour.  But I use KA for bread baking.

I consider my location to be remote, I am 2 hours from the nearest Whole Foods Store and one hour from a bulk foods store.  But I can get KA Traditional WW flour locally, at Krogers and Wal-mart.  I used to be able to get it for $2.09 a bag, but this last time the price was $2.99 a bag.  But this is still cheaper than their catalog price.

I also have experimented with the KA White Whole Wheat flour, and can not get it to work for me.  So I am back to using the Traditional WW flour.  I buy 30 pounds at a time!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 17, 2007)

ChefJune said:


> Terry, come on over and borrow my pain de mie pans!
> 
> that catalog was creaed by a good friend of mine, who then sold it to KA.  I can't subscribe to it, or I'd go bankrupt!


Oh June, your friend is a wicked, wicked person! There is something on _every_ page of that catalog that I would love to have. So if Santa decides my behavior this year is only worthy of coal, I'll be at your door with my flour in my backpack. I just _know_ I could make some positively gourmet sandwich breads in a pain de mie pan.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for your help, Beth. That's what I was wondering when it came to whole wheat. I had also read many places that Arrow Heat Mills whole wheat was a favorite choice so I wanted input from the experienced bakers here. I think anyone who uses 400+ pounds of flour per year definitely qualifies as and experienced baker!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, that's one _very nice_ catalog. I may have just thrown mine out after looking at everything I _had_ to have   Very helpful staff they have, too.

I've noticed my trends starting to order more and more online or over the phone.  It's so much handier for me.  I didn't get any flours from them, but may just have to check out prices and shipping.


----------



## bigrhino2 (Dec 17, 2007)

I used to be a baker. Southern Sour Dough was my thing.  200 loaves a night.  We were only happy with KING ARTHUR


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 18, 2007)

Interesting about KA. When I decided to try to learn to cook not too many moons ago I kinda at random picked King Arthur Flour at the Krogers where I shop. I've never been sorry. Not all my baking attempts have worked first try but with King Arthur I feel sure I'm further along. Didn't know how lucky that random choice was.


----------

